

Startup Quote: Mark Pincus, co-founder, Zynga - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3032181284

======
raychancc
We did anything possible just to get revenues so that we could grow and be a
real business.

\- Mark Pincus (@markpinc)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3032181284>

